# mn crappies



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

got this limit on west battle


----------



## james.hunter (Sep 5, 2007)

Wow great picture. I bet those will taste great. congrats :lol:


----------



## poutpro (Mar 8, 2006)

were you in the village or in the group out farther?


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

Nice fish  Looks like they came outof deep water huh? (bulging eyes)


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

My guess he was in the second group, but thats my guess. Last year I caught a ton of crappies in that second group.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

nope they came from the first group in bout 15 feet i ended up with 10 more from there then 6 then only 3 the last day


----------



## walleye_slayer (Jan 9, 2008)

what lake was this on? wat did you catch them on and how clear is the water??


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

west bl on a hook the waters pretty clear


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

When are you coming up to fish next? I have fished for the past week and have next to mothing to show for it. I have fished on private and public lakes. And not catching fish is getting me down. Last year I didnt have a problem catching crappies on BL. Now I cannot eve get them to look at me.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

im up every weekend now and i have to say they have slowed up alot i think i figured out a trick on bl for through the ice 1 dont use minnows 2 ya cant catch um without a vexilar one of these weekends that im up ill have to take ya out so ya can get a few


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

That would be nice, I have been fishing on Craine Lake, Eagel, and Ellingson, I havent caught too much but there are fish down there. I have fished on BL and little bit but I was going for walleye and had some luck, and caught a northern that weighted about 16 lbs.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

i might have to get over to ellingson and see if the carp are running yet did you catch anything over there


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Caught some sunnies a bass, and a huge bullhead.


----------

